# Play avi / DivX via TiVo (UK) ??



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Is the above possible ??

Stream a AVI / DivX file from a local PC to a UK TiVo to watch ??

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

No


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It is possible to convert a divx to tivo mpeg and put it on the tivo, but not real-time streaming.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

My £50 DVD player will let me plug a USB stick into the front of it to directly play DivX and XviD....

Check out either the Phillips DVP-5960 or the LG DVX-298H.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

djb2002 said:


> Is the above possible ??
> 
> Stream a AVI / DivX file from a local PC to a UK TiVo to watch ?


The TiVo performs all of its video decoding using a dedicated hardware chip that cannot handle AVI or DivX. It's main processor is just a 50MHz RISC chip, which probably couldn't decode a file in software before the next ice age starts.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

Just come across the following piece of software which I think it what I was looking for.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodotnet/

Anyone heard of this one, and know if it would work for this purpose ?? - I presume the decoding is actually done by the PC running the software.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I think that's for series 2s, which were designed to stream video.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

iankb said:


> The TiVo performs all of its video decoding using a dedicated hardware chip that cannot handle AVI or DivX. It's main processor is just a 50MHz RISC chip, which probably couldn't decode a file in software before the next ice age starts.


My AMiGA with a 50Mhz 68060 CISC chip, which is considerably less powerful than the TiVo PPC chip, can decode video files in software just fine. Don't know why the TiVo PPC chip can't, tbh.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Andy, I notice you avoid referring to divx directly and just say "video". 

An Amiga might be able to play many "video" files, but divx needs horsepower.
A 200Mhz PPC Amiga can just about play postage stamp sized divx3 movies, but
not full screen, and not anything above divx3.
An 060 Amiga (I have one) would show divx as a slideshow....

You can insert a tivo stream over the network and play it in realtime, so its
possible to use the PC's grunt to transcode in realtime maybe if someone writes it.


----------



## djb2002 (May 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> You can insert a tivo stream over the network and play it in realtime, so its possible to use the PC's grunt to transcode in realtime maybe if someone writes it.


Anyone up for the job ?? 

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't think anyone has got streaming TO a series 1 TiVo working?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Streaming mpeg to tivo without the myworld app on the other place as far back as 2001:
/forum/showthread.php?t=3877  

Your own sync now playing tivo module is effectively streaming from one tivo to another isnt it? 
...as you can start watching before the transfer is complete. 

As for divx: You can (lossy) convert divx->mpeg->ty and put that on tivo. 
Its just messy, problematic, often has sync problems, uses several tools, and is not realtime.  
PC's have lots of horsepower now though.


----------



## Andy Leitch (Apr 30, 2005)

mikerr said:


> A 200Mhz PPC Amiga can just about play postage stamp sized divx3 movies, but
> not full screen, and not anything above divx3.


MooVid says otherwise..

_Support ALL divx variants (Divx ;-), OpenDivx, Divx4, Divx5.x)_

Bit bigger than a postage stamp..
http://www.dfmk.hu/~torokl/DivxMooVId.html Never liked MUI WB's lol

Of course running on o6o can be painful, PPC is good but running on AMithlon is better.


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

mikerr said:


> As for divx: You can (lossy) convert divx->mpeg->ty and put that on tivo.
> Its just messy, problematic, often has sync problems, uses several tools, and is not realtime.


Hi Mike,

What would be the rough sequence for this & what tools would you suggest using. I have some experience in the past of video converting (to VCD) & I think I still have TMPGenc installed & can almost certainly do the divX->mpeg conversion, but what would I use to convert to .ty. Cheers.

Martin


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

tymplex is a good word


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Whispers: (remember we're not allowed to talk of these things here)


----------



## martink0646 (Feb 8, 2005)

Whispers back: (sorry...)


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

My app isn't streaming, it's file copying and making use of TiVo's ability to play back a part recorded programme. It only workes becaoue the incoming data is a TiVo formatted video file. I guess if you could convert to ty on the fly at the PC end it might work.

I'd forgotten about that thread; I don't think anyone picked it up and ran with it though, and as you have to kill myworld it's abit extreme 9ie, reboot the TiVo to get the normal interface back).


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It's only extraction talk which is banned on here, 
insertion (which is what near-streaming would be) isn't banned?

I suppose its the fact that many of the tools that do one, also does the other?


----------



## tobh (Dec 2, 2011)

can the tivo box play a divx movie if the divx file is on a usb key, that is inserted in to the tivo box ?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

tobh said:


> can the tivo box play a divx movie if the divx file is on a usb key, that is inserted in to the tivo box ?


UK Series 1 Tivos do not have USB ports, so simply no.

You may want to ask in the Virgin forum, I do not know what capability they have.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

This is a forum for the "old" Thomson TiVos, which don't have a USB port,
the Virgin Media TiVo forum is that way ->
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=69

But to answer your question:

No - you can't view anything from USB on the Virgin Media TiVo either


----------

